
GTA V Graphics Study (2015) - eriknstr
http://www.adriancourreges.com/blog/2015/11/02/gta-v-graphics-study/?repost
======
eriknstr
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10492876](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10492876)

